# Ae. 24 Calquín- Argentinian "Mosquito"



## v2 (Feb 25, 2010)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCPwNzRJAFg_


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2010)

Nice to see something posted on this bird! I actually think it looks cooler then the mossie, but I heard that it wasn't nearly as good. Their one-off follow on to this kind of looked like a Hornet a little. They said it was a world-beaterbut I guess the jet age just came on too fast. I guess their aren't anymore around are there? How about in 1/72 scale?

Thanks for finding it! 8)


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 25, 2010)

Hehe, an video uploaded by me  , more info about the Ia-24 can be found here:

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/post-war/german-aircraft-designs-argentina-1946-1960-a-8348.html


----------



## vikingBerserker (Feb 25, 2010)

Very cool fellas!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Feb 25, 2010)

CharlesBronson said:


> Hehe, an video uploaded by me  , more info about the Ia-24 can be found here:
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/post-war/german-aircraft-designs-argentina-1946-1960-a-8348.html



Thanks "Death Wish"! Very cool stuff!


----------



## CharlesBronson (Feb 26, 2010)

Death wish ?, yes sure, Ia m cleaning my wildey .475 and my 32 revolver right now , you welcome.


----------

